# New aquascape photos



## Fizgig777 (Jul 5, 2004)

Two new aquascapes -- Living room and Office tanks respectively. Composite images of pictures shown. Gallery has high resolution versions of composites.

Pics. taken with low end HP digital camera. Aquarium lighting, no flash, no zoom. Composites made using Photoshop CS.

*Living room:*



















*Office:*










Thanks for looking!  Higher res. images here: http://www.goldfishparadise.com/album/gallery/fizgig


----------

